# Reverse override pain in the *****!



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

Is Kawasaki the only machine with the stupid safety feature? I have to hold a button in if I want to back up faster than 4 mph and if my thumb slips off the button while I'm fighting being stuck it backfires bad. Hoping there's a way to disconnect it or maybe hook up an actual on/off switch. Anyone try this or have a better fix?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Yamaha Grizzly 700 has basically the same reverse overide system.
Never thought of modifying it as it has not been a real bother.
It is a pain some times when snowplowing as it does limit speed, but also it does get hard to control with blade on and backing fast.....


----------



## geofraz61 (May 12, 2012)

It was only a bother when plowing but yesterday I got buried in some slush on the lake and had to hold the override with my thumb and diff lock with my finger and rock the machine to get out. Had it revved out and every time my thumb slipped POW! That can't be to good for it either? Time for some rewiring. I'm perfectly capable of controlling my speed backing up!


----------

